# My Guppy is sick



## jbaker (Jan 12, 2008)

What was normally an active guppy, has turned into a guppy that stays hidden in a plant or underneath Jack Sparrow. When I get him to move, he darts around the tank like a streak of lightening and seems to swim in a circle at the bottom of the tank. Sometimes, he will lay over to one side, but usually goes back to hide like he is going somewhere to die. He isn't eating either. it is almost as if he has had a stroke or something and forgot how to be a fish. Does anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like Bad Water. How long have you had the tank set-up. Did you cycle it? What is the water like?


----------



## jbaker (Jan 12, 2008)

This is just a small tank we have had over a year that my son got for her b'day. I clean it every 2 weeks with tap water that I treat with dechlorinater and aquarium salt that I keep in a gallon jug for the next cleaning. I have done nothing different and we have had him for almost a year with no problems until now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A year-old guppy that you probably bought as an adult is pretty elderly, really. The females can last 3 years sometimes, but 2 is old for a male. Fish can have strokes, but it's not common.
My first guess, though, is that something went wrong this time, even if you can't tell yet what it might have been.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

If water quality is good the signs he is showing usually mean they are dying.
Sorry as once they get to that stage there nothing to be done.


----------

